# stop wireless internet timeout?



## andylyon

is there anyway of making my internet connection constant instead of timing out while I download. its fine when its connected by cable but Id like it to be wireless and constant would it work if I went on a website that constantly refreshes or possibly if I built one myself, would that give the impression of the computer working.

Andy


----------



## dave597

avant browser lets you refresh at a specified time interval


----------



## andylyon

would that solve the problem and let me use wireless constantly to download then do you think.

If it is a problem with the router I will have to take a look but I spose this could work, thanks mate


----------



## apj101

There will be an option somewhere in the setup of the wireless router, which will say something like “timeout” just set this to 0 = infinity


----------

